# anyone try Oxypet Dry Dog Shampoo?



## deyainrdy4ds (May 9, 2010)

anyone ever try this stuff or any dry dog shampoo? we use tropiclean, but this may be good for those few times on the go if its ok for the dog? its an ebay daily deal for today for $4.99 (compared to $19.68 on amazon right now)

Oxypet Pampered Pooch Dry Dog Shampoo Waterless 7.1oz
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330453076253



Oxypet Pampered Pooch Dry Dog Shampoo Waterless 7.1oz

Description:
We here at Chicago Liquidators offer free shipping on almost all items and still have the lowest prices on the net! Plus, there is no limit on how much else you can ADD to your order! All of your items will automatically combine onto a single convenient invoice up until you submit payment. For even more bargain items at Daily Deal prices please check out the “Super Bargains and Clearance” category of our eBay Store now by clicking here!

Dogs love water, but bathing… that’s another story! Soapy shake-off splashing and sloshing water buckets turn most dog-washing sessions into human baths as well! Fortunately, Oxypet Pampered Pooch Dry Shampoo is a waterless, rinse-free, dog-bathing, bath battle solution! Simply spray the sweet-smelling foam right into the palm of your hand, then massage it into your dog’s fur. Finish with a thorough towel-off, and your four-legged friend will be clean, deodorized, and shining like new! Pampered Pooch Shampoo is perfect for younger or elderly dogs that loath being washed. The safe, silky-soft formula leaves canine companions feeling fantastic! Save yourself, and you dog, from messy bathing hassle! Try Pampered Pooch Dry Shampoo!

http://www.deals.ebay.com 

Specifications:
Dry Shampoo/Mousse for Dogs
No Water, No Rinsing Required
Contains "Activated Oxygen"
Effectively Cleanses and Deodorizes
Non-Sticky, Non-Flaky, No Residue
Great for Younger and Older Dogs

Measurements:
Each Bottle: 7.1oz (200g)
8" Tall x 2" Diameter


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

As a groomer, I "might" use this as a quicky clean up for pooches that mess on my table, but don't get it 'everywhere'...otherwise, I would stick the dog back in the tub, and wash the soiled parts properly. I'm just not a big fan of 'dry cleaning' pets...That goes for my own pets as well.


----------

